
Continuous Deployment of a Dockerized Rails Application - cstump
http://chrisstump.online/2016/03/17/continuous-deployment-docker-rails/
======
cstump
This tutorial will teach you how to use CircleCI with Docker for CD. Includes
a sample Rake + SSHKit deploy script and production docker-compose.yml. Hope
you enjoy the read.

~~~
brudgers
I am curious about how much trial and error went into selecting this
particular combination of technologies.

~~~
cstump
Rails & Docker are my preference so I did look for alternatives to them. I
tried Codeship and Shippable before deciding on CircleCI. I tried Capistrano
before deciding on SSHKit + Rake. I went through numerous revisions of
circle.yml and docker-compose.production.yml before settling on the ones
outlined in the article.

~~~
brudgers
That experience might make an interesting and informative blog post, too. It
gets at the "why."

~~~
cstump
Definitely. I plan to blog my experience with hosted CI options. I have a
paragraph in the CD tutorial that discusses why Capistrano felt heavy-handed.
Thanks for your interest!

